# Is This Safe?



## Renigaed (Jan 30, 2018)

Is it safe to use the Kaytee Soft Granule Lavender Scented bedding in my rats' litter box?
There's less than a half inch laid down in it and it hasn't seemed to bother them but they don't really show much interest in using it. 
I wonder if the scent is turning them off from using it.


----------



## SuperJesterPaw (Apr 7, 2017)

Hello there! I would recommend not using any scented bedding in your rats' cage, as it could irritate their delicate respiratory systems.


----------



## FinneganandRemy (Sep 25, 2017)

Anything scented is bad for ratties and I have heard rumors of that particular product causing death to small animals


----------



## shortnsweet33 (Jul 30, 2017)

I use the kaytee granules in the bottom of my rat's cage, but I use the unscented version. I have't had any issues with it. I've found that it doesn't stick to fleece as much as carefresh/other paper beddings do. I would avoid the scented/lavender one, especially since it has actual lavender buds in it.


----------



## Vicki1215 (Feb 28, 2018)

I don't know if u have it but my boys like breeder celect cat litter. It's recycled paper pellets. They are nice and soft. When I bought back to nature as they were out of stock they pooped everywhere until i changed back. Anything non pellet and they pull it out for bedding and crap on the bare plastic litter trays


----------



## athenianratdaddy (Dec 20, 2017)

I don't know but I wouldn't use anything that's scented. Besides the fact that it could be bad for their tracts, the scent might cover up the smell of their own poop, which is how they know to use the box in the first place. Btw, I never litter-train. I've found that no matter what, they will always find their own spots anyway. I let them choose where to poo/pee (they always use the same spots) and I configure the cage accordingly.


----------

